

Andrew Warner (Mixergy) inspired me to build this: - doc-film
http://www.karsa.co.uk/

======
doc-film
bit of background <http://www.karsa.co.uk/about/>

more about the product [http://www.karsa.co.uk/help/What-does-this-
application-and-w...](http://www.karsa.co.uk/help/What-does-this-application-
and-widget-do)?

